# Camo image proxy server



## Mwh65 (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm not certain I'm posting this in the correct place but here goes.

I've just upgraded the websites on my FreeBSD 11.2 server to SSL which all contain phpBB 3.2 forums. These forums allow external images which cause the "Mixed Content" problem in browsers if they aren't from SSL websites.

What I'm looking for is a Camo image proxy server like this ...

https://github.com/atmos/camo

but have no clue how to proceed with that or one that works on FreeBSD 11.2

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## trev (Nov 19, 2018)

This sounds like trying to treat the symptoms rather than trying to fix the problem. Surely the best approach is to host the images locally if the remote sites don't do SSL.


----------



## Mwh65 (Nov 20, 2018)

The forums allow members to hot link remotely hosted images using the "[ img ]" bbCode. It is these that cause the "Mixed Content" errors if those images are served over http:// and not https://

Yes I could turn the feature off but that won't help with the hundreds of images already hot linked.


----------



## trev (Nov 20, 2018)

I see your problem ... you could write a script to convert the http:// to https:// where that successfully retrieves the image - no idea how many that would fix of course and flag/unlink the remaining insecure links as just that.


----------

